# Cell phone text recovery



## DoormatNoMore (Apr 6, 2021)

Need help, folks. I've found a great forensic data recovery specialist in my city to (hopefully) get back the 1,300 deleted texts between my wife and her "just friends" male co-worker.

I'm not a social media user, so I have no idea which apps she might be using to deepen their "friendship". 

My question is, other than the deleted texts, what else should I ask this guy to look for on her phone?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

deleted photos


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

If you have Sprint/Tmobile, you can see text activity for the month once the billing cycle ends. Not text content, but numbers and times. That should give an idea of frequency of deletions, because deleting from the phone doesn't change the online log. If you can see a large number of deletions to a suspect number, bingo.


----------



## DoormatNoMore (Apr 6, 2021)

We use AT&T and I was able to download ALL of her texting activity for the past 12 months. That's how I know there were 1,300+ texts between my wife and her friend.

I dumped them into a spreadsheet and used the logs to destroy her "It was all just work stuff" story. The majority were after work hours/on weekends. They were particularly active on my birthday last year...72 texts that day.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm not sure they could get anything out of the phone for some of those secret type apps (Snapchat, Facebook Messenger, etc.). If they are experts, then THEY should be able to recommend what they can do...


----------



## DoormatNoMore (Apr 6, 2021)

He mentioned snapchat, instagram and Tiktok (?) and said he can get that stuff back. Are there any other apps I should ask about?

He handles the forensic data recovery for all law enforcement agencies in town. He comes highly recommended from a good friend of mine who is a retired police officer.

And, not only is his price tag way better than other places around here, he also told me he'd cut that price in half, if he couldn't recover what I need.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> I'm not sure they could get anything out of the phone for some of those secret type apps (Snapchat, Facebook Messenger, etc.). If they are experts, then THEY should be able to recommend what they can do...


100% agree. I'm sure this isn't their first rodeo.

Also I would think that with some apps you wouldn't need the history, just the fact she has downloaded messaging apps that her husband doesn't would be added evidence. I know Kik for example is one app people like to download then delete after they use it. You wouldn't get anything from the app itself, but she'd have a hard time explaining why she downloaded it.


----------



## DoormatNoMore (Apr 6, 2021)

If what my gut is telling me is correct, she's going to have a hard time explaining A LOT of things.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

It sucks man. I hate that you're going through this mess. Keep yourself safe man, don't let her drag you down into any bs.

We're pulling for ya!


----------



## DoormatNoMore (Apr 6, 2021)

I truly appreciate it. Can't tell you how much better I feel since I found you guys. 

We're coming up on our 30th anniversary and I never dreamed I'd be in this position after all these years. The pain is overwhelming at times. But I don't feel alone and isolated anymore and, for that, I owe all of you many, many thanks.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

DoormatNoMore said:


> I truly appreciate it. Can't tell you how much better I feel since I found you guys.
> 
> We're coming up on our 30th anniversary and I never dreamed I'd be in this position after all these years. The pain is overwhelming at times. But I don't feel alone and isolated anymore and, for that, I owe all of you many, many thanks.


Did you get any info from her phone yet?


----------



## DoormatNoMore (Apr 6, 2021)

Not yet. Just dropped the phone off yesterday and he needs a couple of days with it, so I'm not expecting to get it back until early next week.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

DoormatNoMore said:


> Not yet. Just dropped the phone off yesterday and he needs a couple of days with it, so I'm not expecting to get it back until early next week.


I see. I’m sure it’ll be a long weekend for you in the mean time. Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

DoormatNoMore said:


> He mentioned snapchat, instagram and Tiktok (?) and said he can get that stuff back. Are there any other apps I should ask about?
> 
> He handles the forensic data recovery for all law enforcement agencies in town. He comes highly recommended from a good friend of mine who is a retired police officer.
> 
> And, not only is his price tag way better than other places around here, he also told me he'd cut that price in half, if he couldn't recover what I need.


If she has a Whatsapp App or Kik.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

GC1234 said:


> If she has a Whatsapp App or Kik.


I wondered the same thing, but even if they can’t get that info, 1300 text messages is going to be pretty damning I think.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

QuietRiot said:


> I wondered the same thing, but even if they can’t get that info, 1300 text messages is going to be pretty damning I think.


This is true. But he asked, I figured it might help. These phones and what people choose to do with them...it's really sad.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

GC1234 said:


> This is true. But he asked, I figured it might help. These phones and what people choose to do with them...it's really sad.


Sorry I didn’t even see the actual post you were quoting. Yes you are right. It’s a cheaters paradise with all these disappearing messaging apps.


----------



## GC1234 (Apr 15, 2020)

QuietRiot said:


> Sorry I didn’t even see the actual post you were quoting.


That's ok. No apology necessary.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Keep in mind this is for your own satisfaction.... likely won’t make any difference in court ...... unless there is a crime in there somewhere


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Mr.Married said:


> Keep in mind this is for your own satisfaction.... likely won’t make any difference in court ...... unless there is a crime in there somewhere


Not necessarily for satisfaction, but to help him make the most critical decision of his life with confidence.


----------



## Bigjalann (Apr 4, 2020)

My Data Forensics guy got her passwords first (all e-mail, icloud, messaging apps)...all deleted texts, messages...2 years worth...all of it. If your guy has the actual phone? He will be successful. 

So...my post is to support you in the best way I can. Be PREPARED for the worst. Make sure that you are 100% ready to see what you may not want to. Suspecting it is one thing...but when you come face to face with the betrayal and deceit...it can be more than hurtful. Stay focused on making YOUR life better. Starting with getting rid of the person who doesn't care about you enough to stay loyal. 

Good Luck! 
Jon


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

OP, any update? The information could help many others if you feel you can share it.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

It sounds like things didn't go well. @Bigjalann, can you share what you found and what you're going to do?


----------



## Bigjalann (Apr 4, 2020)

Sfort said:


> It sounds like things didn't go well. @Bigjalann, can you share what you found and what you're going to do?


Happy too. 

I "used" the information as leverage to keep myself from losing my house and my Daughter. In essence, without disclosing what I "had" to the EW...I let her know I had some details and I wasn't afraid of court. She wanted to keep her "appearances" and "reputation" in tact. I have primary custody of my 14 year old, and final decision making as well. I kept my home, my 401k, and everything else. 

What I found was that my gut had been right. For about 7 Months she had been betraying me, speaking about my marriage to a strange man. What started as a "emotional relationship" developed into sexual, verbal (phone sexting / picture exchanges, etc.) all right under my nose. Bottom line, I felt it for a year, and was too scared to confront her, to stop it. I blame myself there. 

But, at the end of the day, I was trying to let the OP know that if you go down this road...90% of the time, your instinct is right. What you see is very tough...but if you can be prepared, it can be an asset to you if you stay focused, if you don't go off the "rails"...you can use the information to help you get some semblance of "justice". I did...at great personal cost to myself. Seeing what she did behind my back, is something I will never unsee. 

Hope this helps someone. I hope anyone in this situation does well. 

Good Luck!
Jon


----------



## RMM6167 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bigjalann said:


> My Data Forensics guy got her passwords first (all e-mail, icloud, messaging apps)...all deleted texts, messages...2 years worth...all of it. If your guy has the actual phone? He will be successful.
> 
> So...my post is to support you in the best way I can. Be PREPARED for the worst. Make sure that you are 100% ready to see what you may not want to. Suspecting it is one thing...but when you come face to face with the betrayal and deceit...it can be more than hurtful. Stay focused on making YOUR life better. Starting with getting rid of the person who doesn't care about you enough to stay loyal.
> 
> ...


How was your forensics guy able to get all that information without the phone? And how do you find this kind of person? I just uncovered my husbands affair and could really use this to help me through the divorce.


----------



## Bigjalann (Apr 4, 2020)

RMM6167 said:


> How was your forensics guy able to get all that information without the phone? And how do you find this kind of person? I just uncovered my husbands affair and could really use this to help me through the divorce.


Luckily, she had plugged her I-phone into our laptop. Most people don't know that when you do, the entire phone is backed up...all of it. Easy to extract, and decode for data Forensics folks. You can even do it remotely without removing the computer. 

There are also other ways to get info, buy that would be difficult for me to offer here. 

I used a Company I found locally that was suggested to me by a PI. I didn't use the PI because I had found more than enough on my own using a GPS tracking device (Family First - has easy to use app) and a hidden camera. 

Hope this helps! 

Jon


----------



## RMM6167 (Apr 10, 2021)

Bigjalann said:


> Luckily, she had plugged her I-phone into our laptop. Most people don't know that when you do, the entire phone is backed up...all of it. Easy to extract, and decode for data Forensics folks. You can even do it remotely without removing the computer.
> 
> There are also other ways to get info, buy that would be difficult for me to offer here.
> 
> ...


I’m going to look into PIs and see what I can find. Unfortunately my husband is pretty good with technology so I’m not hopeful I would get as lucky. I do have call logs with THOUSANDS of hours of evidence at least. Thank you!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

RMM6167 said:


> I’m going to look into PIs and see what I can find. Unfortunately my husband is pretty good with technology so I’m not hopeful I would get as lucky. I do have call logs with THOUSANDS of hours of evidence at least. Thank you!


The most sophisticated tech nerds get lazy sometimes and make careless errors, particularly if they think their spouses are not technically savvy enough to follow their trails. That's where the forensic investigator comes into play.


----------



## Bigjalann (Apr 4, 2020)

RMM6167 said:


> I’m going to look into PIs and see what I can find. Unfortunately my husband is pretty good with technology so I’m not hopeful I would get as lucky. I do have call logs with THOUSANDS of hours of evidence at least. Thank you!


Good Luck. As someone who "saw it all"...I can say 100% I wish I hadn't. If I could give you anything to help, it would be if you already "know" only get this stuff to use as "leverage". It is VERY painful to see. 

Wish you well! I am so sorry you are going through this. Chin up...I promise you it gets better!


----------



## Jeffsmith35 (Apr 8, 2021)

Bigjalann, I read your original post and am sorry you went through that. But thank you for sharing it, because it will help countless others.


----------



## Bigjalann (Apr 4, 2020)

Jeffsmith35 said:


> Bigjalann, I read your original post and am sorry you went through that. But thank you for sharing it, because it will help countless others.


Absolutely. Anytime. A lot has happened since that original post...but I can tell everyone, that the pain will subside, and better days are ahead. 

As long as we all understand people are sick, not evil, we can begin to work on ourselves and our happiness. With the help of a few good friends.


----------



## yerogi2742 (May 6, 2021)

You can ask with them. And recently, I had also lost my text messages from my Android phone then, my girlfriend has recommend me to use the *Android recovery tool* on PC. So, I have tried this program on my Windows PC. It can help me to recover all deleted text messages, SMS, photos, Whatsapp chat & attachment files, contacts, videos, documents, audios, etc. You can also try this tool to retrieve accidentally lost data from your Android device.


----------



## Myfavbeats (May 6, 2021)

DoormatNoMore said:


> Need help, folks. I've found a great forensic data recovery specialist in my city to (hopefully) get back the 1,300 deleted texts between my wife and her "just friends" male co-worker.
> 
> I'm not a social media user, so I have no idea which apps she might be using to deepen their "friendship".
> 
> My question is, other than the deleted texts, what else should I ask this guy to look for on her phone?


Any other chat apps like WhatsApp, signal, and texting numbers that connect via wifi like TextFree, phoner, textingap, messenger, discor, other social media Platforms.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Jeffsmith35 said:


> Not necessarily for satisfaction, but to help him make the most critical decision of his life with confidence.


When there are over a thousand text nothing else really needs to be known.
That’s just my outlook anyways. People in general allow themselves to put up with too much. I would already be walking. No further proof required.


----------

